# new to salt water



## walt1127 (Jun 27, 2013)

going to st Augustine fl  august 3-10 and really wanta do some beach fishing but have not a clue what to do dont have any saltwater equipment so i need some major help


----------



## walt1127 (Jun 27, 2013)

got to get a new rod and reel and everything trying to keep it cheap so i dont spend all my vaction money and it be nice to have a rod and reel i can use for catfish when i get home


----------



## Deerhunter12454 (Jun 27, 2013)

You can use a lot of things, just make sure to wash it real good when your done. I'll do a quick wash when I get off the beach, then when I get back to the condo I put them in the shower.


----------



## walt1127 (Jun 27, 2013)

well i need a new rod/reel anyway i was thinking about getting this

http://www.basspro.com/Daiwa-DWave-2011-Saltwater-Spinning-Rod-and-Reel-Combo/product/10208483/


----------



## walt1127 (Jun 27, 2013)

what are some easy tequnice to fill the cooler with good eating size fish


----------



## philtuts (Jun 27, 2013)

Catching croaker in the surf is pretty easy to count on, along with small sharks, rays, and other stuff. I don't know much about St. Augustine, but occasionally I've heard you can catch redfish, snook (you can't keep them this time of year I don't believe), flounder, and other fish in the surf. I have that Daiwa rod you're talking about in the freshwater version and it has served me well. It's nothing fancy but should do fine for what you're asking it to do.

It comes with 20 lb. test already spooled on it, but I would consider tacking on a heavier leader if you're messing with small sharks or even larger fish in the surf. However, I think it has a decent drag so just play them well. 

Deerhunter12454 is absolutely right about washing out the reels. They won't last more than a week if they aren't properly washed out. 

As for bait, you can always count on frozen or live shrimp and squid. Live shrimp has always been my favorite saltwater bait, but frozen shrimp or squid will still get you plenty of attention in the surf. 

Same with freshwater, fish early and late. But tides do affect how the fish bite, so ask a tackle shop about that. (sorry I don't know much about tides)

Just a few thoughts. Have fun man!


----------



## saltwatercowboy (Jun 27, 2013)

Where are you going to be at in St .Auggie?What do you want to catch?


----------



## walt1127 (Jun 27, 2013)

we are staying at st. augustine beach and racquet resort and pretty much any i can take and eat 

oh and do i need a liscens?


----------



## walt1127 (Jun 27, 2013)

should i take the cast net


----------



## saltwatercowboy (Jun 27, 2013)

You can catch bait in the feeder creeks with a cast net..Yes you need a license now did not used too but now you do..


----------



## walt1127 (Jun 27, 2013)

yeah i just looked that up 30 dollars for 7 days


----------



## mikelogg (Jun 28, 2013)

I have fished that area for many years, and caught alot of fish there. I usually go in Sept., so I am not sure about summer fishing there. There is a pier in St. Augustine you can fish on. 8-9 miles south in Crescent Beach is where I go. You can get bait at Devils Elbow fish camp on A1A. Use fresh dead shrimp. I catch mullett with a cast net for bait. Fish the beach from the Matanzas beach ramp to the inlet. The Mantanzas River is across A1A from the ramp. Ask the guys in Devils Elbow for some advise, they are the experts in that area.


----------



## mikelogg (Jun 28, 2013)

Also visit " Surf Fishing Florida" forum, go to the North East section for updated reports. Good luck.


----------



## nickel back (Jun 29, 2013)

walt1127 said:


> well i need a new rod/reel anyway i was thinking about getting this
> 
> http://www.basspro.com/Daiwa-DWave-2011-Saltwater-Spinning-Rod-and-Reel-Combo/product/10208483/




if you want cheap......go with the wally world catfish rod,been using 2 of them for years now,just keep them clean(son caught a 30+ pound cobia on one the other day with no problem and a nice size sting ray((the pole is in the pic with the ray))):cool


or if you want a good salt and frsh water reel,go with Daiwa Whisker SS Tournament


----------



## ted_BSR (Jun 30, 2013)

I second the Wally World catfish rod (for starters). I bought one, and an expensive rig from BassPro. The expensive rig malfunctioned the second day.
- I would buy 2 inexpensive heavy rods with big spinning reels.
- Get a couple of 5 foot lengths of PVC for rod holders. Bury them a couple feet in the sand. (take a small shovel to dig them in).
- I have the best luck with circle hooks (don't set the hook, just give an initial good hard reel for 3 seconds when you have bite).
- Start with frozen squid for bait. (cut a squid into about 4 pieces)
- Use the smaller fish you catch for cut bait.
- Work your way up the food chain!

Edit to add: now you need a beach fishing cart!


----------



## walt1127 (Jun 30, 2013)

if i lived on the beach i would get a good cart but right now im just going for vaction and thanks for the tips im hoping to bring home a little shark  or maybe a ray how is the fishing down there in august


----------



## nickel back (Jun 30, 2013)

ted_BSR said:


> I second the Wally World catfish rod (for starters). I bought one, and an expensive rig from BassPro. The expensive rig malfunctioned the second day.
> - I would buy 2 inexpensive heavy rods with big spinning reels.
> - Get a couple of 5 foot lengths of PVC for rod holders. Bury them a couple feet in the sand. (take a small shovel to dig them in).
> - I have the best luck with circle hooks (don't set the hook, just give an initial good hard reel for 3 seconds when you have bite).
> ...



circle hooks are the best to use in my book.

we use frozen shirmp to catch pin fish and use them whole or cut up,lady fish work well also.


----------



## nickel back (Jun 30, 2013)

walt1127 said:


> if i lived on the beach i would get a good cart but right now im just going for vaction and thanks for the tips im hoping to bring home a little shark  or maybe a ray how is the fishing down there in august



most surf fishing can be day to day no matter where your at.

find the tides for the area you are going to be fishing and fish when the water is moving.(incomimg,out going tide,I fish them both)

still water means no bite most of the time.

 make sure you read the regs. for sharks

also make sure you have a good pair of  needle nose pliers


----------



## walt1127 (Jun 30, 2013)

ok thanks just tied my first two hook rig that i plan on using with sand fleas


----------



## ted_BSR (Jul 1, 2013)

walt1127 said:


> ok thanks just tied my first two hook rig that i plan on using with sand fleas



You can dig your own sand fleas. You can keep them alive over night by putting them in a Ziploc bag with some wet sand and sticking them in the fridge. DON"T CLOSE THE BAG! (WARN WIFE FIRST).

Don't be afraid to put a few sand fleas on one hook.


----------



## ted_BSR (Jul 1, 2013)

nickel back said:


> circle hooks are the best to use in my book.
> 
> we use frozen shirmp to catch pin fish and use them whole or cut up,lady fish work well also.



Circle hooks = hooked in the corner of the mouth

last time out at the beach, over four days I caught over 40 fish, all sizes, all hooked right in the corner of the mouth. Makes releasing them a lot easier on you, and the fish.


----------



## walt1127 (Jul 2, 2013)

yeah i already have circle hooks, can you dig sand flea at any beach if not can you at st auggie


----------



## walt1127 (Jul 2, 2013)

oh and what are the best fish to eat that can be caught from the beach


----------



## walt1127 (Jul 2, 2013)

oh and if i catch a shark that meet regulations whats the best way to kill it so i can clean and eat


----------



## Dr. Strangelove (Jul 2, 2013)

Be sure that you read all the fishing regulations.  I lived in FL for seven years, things you wouldn't think would be illegal are, and they have plenty of DNR to enforce the laws.


----------



## walt1127 (Jul 2, 2013)

yeah i know i been reading up on it


----------



## nickel back (Jul 3, 2013)

walt1127 said:


> oh and if i catch a shark that meet regulations whats the best way to kill it so i can clean and eat



this is how I was told.....

cut his tail,not all the way off so the shark can still be measured ( by DNR if they come around),let the shark bleed out then filet it out right then and put on ice.

have not done it though, I always  let them go.


----------



## grouper throat (Jul 3, 2013)

bleed it and they are kind of aggravating to clean(skin it like a catfish or cobia). I have cleaned one and that's my last.


----------



## walt1127 (Jul 3, 2013)

is it really as good as i have heard and is it worth the time and trouble


----------



## ted_BSR (Jul 4, 2013)

I don't know about killing and cleaning sharks. I always let them go. The regs are tricky about sharks. Also, Print out a fish ID guide from the DNR website and laminate it, also print out the size and bag limits and laminate it. Take it with you to the beach. There are sooooo many different species, it can be confusing. Also if you mess up and keep the wrong thing, DNR might cut you a little slack if you have the regs with you, and they see that you are trying hard to keep it legal.

This may sound a little OCD, but when I hauled in a clear nosed skate, and positively identified using my guide, I knew that just touching the thing could give me a NASTY infection.


----------



## walt1127 (Jul 4, 2013)

thats good to know any other tips


----------



## walt1127 (Jul 4, 2013)

good there alot of regulations is there a short version?


----------



## ted_BSR (Jul 4, 2013)

Check your tide charts and try and fish from an hour before a tide peaks (high or low), to an hour after. If you can't get into a beach cart right now, get a cheap plastic snow sled or something you can load up and drag with a rope. My current beach cart is a cheap $50 deal that is not the greatest, but when it comes time to carry the family down to the beach, I unload my fishing gear and throw our day trip stuff in it, so it pulls double duty. A pickle bucket is pretty good to sit on, and you can put stuff in it too. I wade out into the surf (sometimes chest deep) to cast as far as I can, and then just leave the bail open as I run back to my rod holders. Have fun man! It is some work, but it always is one of the best parts of my beach vacations!


----------



## ted_BSR (Jul 4, 2013)

Have to brag for a second.

You never know what is out there!!!!


----------



## ted_BSR (Jul 4, 2013)

walt1127 said:


> yeah i already have circle hooks, can you dig sand flea at any beach if not can you at st auggie



I've seen sand fleas at every beach I have ever been too. Dig at the tide line, when the water is rushing out. You might have slim pickings for a while, but when you hit the mother load, you will be set for a couple of days.

They congregate, so when you hit the "colony", you are like, dang!


----------



## walt1127 (Jul 5, 2013)

i have seen that picture of the halibut thangs huge and thats good to hear about the fleas one more question.

whats a good test line for my smaller pole and will 50 or 60 be good for the shark pole


----------



## walt1127 (Jul 5, 2013)

oh and links are welcome


----------



## walt1127 (Jul 5, 2013)

i would like some suggestions on artificial lures to what to use and how to work them is it the same as bass or are they not worth the time


----------



## ted_BSR (Jul 5, 2013)

Leave the artificials at home for surf fishing IMO. 20 pound test is good, but you may need a 50 pound leader for the toothy ones.


----------



## FishingAddict (Jul 5, 2013)

I'm a connoisseur of cheapness. I don't have to be, I just like to be.

You can get off easy with an inexpensive spinning reel.  I buy pretty expensive baitcasters because the cheap ones are horrid, but cheap spinning reels work well.  

Yes, you can wash them off when you are done, and that's recommended. I also recommend you spray everything except the line with WD40, which will protect it from salt. If it gets a little dicey and hard to turn the next time you use it, take the cover off and spray it again, and it will most likely be good as new. Just don't spray the drag washers on the top of the reel.

As far as sand spikes, I get the smallest diameter PVC that fits the rod I use that I can find, and cut it at an angle with my miter saw, making the total length of the rod holder about 3 feet.  Then I drill a large hole about 6 inches through both sides of the pipe/holder- one large enough to stick a decent size stick through- I use either a broken golf club shaft or a painting roller extension.  I put the stick through the hole and rotate the rod holder back and forth until I get it to the depth I want the rod holder at. 

Bait- I use a small piece of shrimp and a size one circle hook on a carolina rig with a pyramid sinker.  I get my shrimp on sale from the grocery store, and peel it and use a piece the size of my index finger nail. 

 20 pound line is plenty strong if your drag is ok, and you are not fishing with a whole 20 inch lady fish.  There is nothing to snag on. 

The circle hook works well because the fish hooks itself even if you miss the strike. 

Fish the high tide and the low light for the best action.

Get the bait past the breakers. Sometimes it doesn't have to be very far behind it for the best action. 

Good luck!


----------



## FishingAddict (Jul 5, 2013)

Artificial lures: If you have a popper, spoon or zara spook type lure, bring it along.  You can cast it blindly, but you have to cast a lot for a bite.  If you see some action on the water (things hitting baitfish), that's the time to break them out and cast over the area. You will most likely get a hit every cast.  Your catch will be ladyfish, bluefish, jacks, and a rare trout in that area. 

Just make sure you are not ignoring your family watching the water. Don't ask me how I know this!


----------



## FishingAddict (Jul 5, 2013)

BTW- I don't have a cart, and never have needed one. One small box of 5 hooks,2 swivels,2 weights, and two topwater lures, my rods, my rod holders, and a small cooler for bait.  I can carry that.


----------



## walt1127 (Jul 6, 2013)

FishingAddict said:


> I'm a connoisseur of cheapness. I don't have to be, I just like to be.


 aman


----------



## walt1127 (Jul 6, 2013)

thanks alot fishing addict thats great advice and i always have circle hooks on hand for the cats  and i orderd some wire leaders for some bigger baits


----------



## walt1127 (Jul 6, 2013)

oh and does any one know how to change out the hooks on wire leaders i opened the eye of the hook and can get them off just not new ones on


----------



## nickel back (Jul 6, 2013)

I like cheapness also but,do not go cheap on your fishing line.

power pro(a Braided Spectra Fiber Micro Filament Line)or another brand of your choice,the braided line is very strong but small in diameter,makes for a longer cast which  is great for surf fishing.Fluorocarbon line makes for a great leader line, I use 30 to 50lb test,50 most of the time.

I would leave the wire leader alone or just have one pole  with it.


----------



## FishingAddict (Jul 6, 2013)

Yeah, I only fish with braid. But if my budget was a less, or if I wasn't sure how often I was going to fish, I'd just stick with what was on the reel when it came.


----------



## FishingAddict (Jul 6, 2013)

Regarding wire: when I use it, I buy malin single strand wire and put swivel and 8/0 circle hook on each end using a haywire twist. I tie one leader up and stick it back into the wire bag until I need it. If you do this, keep it very dry, wire rusts.


----------



## FishingAddict (Jul 6, 2013)

Regarding the fishing license: I buy a year one- I'm at the beach at least twice a year. Or if you go once a year, you will still be covered if your next trip is June 2014.

Best eating fish out of the surf is whiting and trout. I really like fried bluefish (not unlike dark chicken), but some find it too oily. 

Gafftopsail is good eating, but the "other" catfish are nasty. (Both can hurt you badly with their poisonous spines on the fins).  I don't keep those either, hate cleaning them. I caught a gafftopsail that was pushing 10 pounds a couple weeks ago in NW FL. Thought I had a redfish- it was making some serious runs!

The cleaning process of a shark makes it a deal breaker for me. No thanks!!

Trout have to be 15 inches, limit 5, only one over 20.  

The limit for whiting is 100.


----------



## FishingAddict (Jul 6, 2013)

Oh, rays and jack crevelles are good eating. But most who have never tried either would disagree.


----------



## ted_BSR (Sep 2, 2013)

How did your trip turn out???

Hope you had a blast!


----------

